# Open Season On Smoking Zombies?



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Police hunt for motorist who struck man dressed as zombie | Fox News


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

*Sigh* another problem with reality. We've got teenagers who believe in the "Slender Man" and Television glorifying the "Reality" of Zombies and killing them.

Was this truly an accident, or was it someone who thought zombies were "Real"?


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

BackyardCowboy said:


> *Sigh* another problem with reality. We've got teenagers who believe in the "Slender Man" and Television glorifying the "Reality" of Zombies and killing them.
> 
> Was this truly an accident, or was it someone who thought zombies were "Real"?


My thoughts precisely. Every time you see a zombie on TV, it's being run over or having its head chopped off. No respect.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

What is a zombie?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]A zombie?


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

My local outdoor range (run by the DEM, summers only) has a "no targets that resemble humans" rule - no silhouettes, even - but zombie targets are OK. smh.....


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

pic said:


> What is a zombie?


Two things everyone should know about Zombies. 1. Don't get bit. 2. Head shots are preferred.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I thought zombies were fictitious. ?
If We start referring to zombies as if they were real, how does that 
Make the law abiding CCW or open carry citizen look. 
We defend our 2nd amend. Rights yet refer to zombies.
A Kermit the frog target would be more acceptable then A lifelike human zombie . A zombie could reflect an injured human. I would think in my opinion 
Sorry Kermit lol.
:smt033


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

denner said:


> Two things everyone should know about Zombies. 1. Don't get bit. 2. Head shots are preferred.


I think I got bit ? How long does it take?:smt033


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

pic said:


> I think I got bit ? How long does it take?:smt033


Generally 24 to 36 hours depending on the severity and where you are bit.


----------



## mooosie (Aug 31, 2014)

If you don't believe in zombies look at the people dems drag to the early voting booth


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

mooosie said:


> If you don't believe in zombies look at the people dems drag to the early voting booth


Or walk thru any Walmart after 9 pm

You might need some of these: Hornady Manufacturing Company :: Ammunition :: Handgun :: Choose by Product Line :: Zombie™ Max


----------



## mooosie (Aug 31, 2014)

For sure


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Or walk thru any Walmart after 9 pm
> 
> You might need some of these: Hornady Manufacturing Company :: Ammunition :: Handgun :: Choose by Product Line :: Zombie™ Max


I can't believe they advertise ZOMBIE AMMO, I cant put my finger on it, but something's wrong with that,lol. :smt033


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

pic said:


> but something's wrong with that,lol. :smt033


Only if you're the Zombie :smt106


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

mooosie said:


> If you don't believe in zombies look at the people dems drag to the early voting booth


Yep.


----------

